# BF fares



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I would like to go to Spain during the winter, probably mid-Dec to mid/late Jan. If I joined BF's Club Spain, am I likely to recoup the joining and annual fees in one trip?

I realise the club is intended for frequent travellers, but am not sure I would be able to make another trip during the year.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess you might just breat even on the one trip. You would have to do several BF trips to make it worth while.

But you can get a 10% discount by using various members numbers on here.

Ray.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

my discount code is s0016r feel free to use it anyone.


----------

